# What is a 35% cream?



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

I was wondering what a 35% cream is? Is there a substitute for that?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

35% cream is also referred to as light whipping cream.


----------



## nichole (Sep 16, 2009)

See, this is what I like about this forum... you learn somthing new everytime.  I always thought whipped cream was just whipped cream... Now I know there's the light variety!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I always hesitate to disagree, however, according to my sources:
Half and Half = 12% butterfat
Single Cream = 20% butterfat
Light Cream = 20% (range 18-30%) butterfat
Whipping Cream = 30%
Heavy Cream = 36-38% butterfat
Clotted Cream = 55-60% butterfat


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

If a recipe calls for heavy cream and the store sells only whipping cream can I use it?  I want to make cream biscuits but cannot find heavy cream in my area


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


PeteMcCracken said:


> I always hesitate to disagree, however, according to my sources:
> Half and Half = 12% butterfat
> Single Cream = 20% butterfat
> Light Cream = 20% (range 18-30%) butterfat
> ...


Whipping Cream and Light Whipping Cream are the same thing - you're not disagreeing. They can be anywhere between 30% to 36%. Above 36% and up to 42% it becomes Heavy Cream or Heavy Whipping Cream (again, same thing).


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Quote:


missyjean said:


> If a recipe calls for heavy cream and the store sells only whipping cream can I use it? I want to make cream biscuits but cannot find heavy cream in my area


Heavy cream is fattier than whipping cream. If possible find heavy whipping cream, or adjust your recipe for the lighter "whipping cream".


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

BTW, I've seen Heavy Cream sold as Manufacturing Cream in my area, costs about $6-7 per 1/2 gallon


----------



## gerdosh (Feb 4, 2010)

PeteMcCracken said:


> I always hesitate to disagree, however, according to my sources:
> Half and Half = 12% butterfat
> Single Cream = 20% butterfat
> Light Cream = 20% (range 18-30%) butterfat
> ...


This is correct -- let me add one more item: on private dairy farms in England, butterfat in clotted cream can go up to 65% -- that's really rich. Butter has about 85% butterfat.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

In the UK we have

Single cream (thin, best for adding to coffee, or to pour over a very rich dessert)
Double cream (thick)
Thick double cream (the above but 'stiffer')
Clotted cream (the best is from Cornwall)


----------



## missyjean (Nov 5, 2009)

French Fries said:


> Quote:
> 
> Heavy cream is fattier than whipping cream. If possible find heavy whipping cream, or adjust your recipe for the lighter "whipping cream".


Thank you very much. I was able to find heavy whipping cream


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all,

I know when I'm buying cream I look for something that's only been single pasteurized, instead of double pasteurized. To me, it has more flavor...more like a real dairy product instead of tasteless thick milk. In the U.S., Oberweis actually has a pretty good heavy cream (much better than the supermarket varieties that I've tried. Last time I bought it the price was around $10.00 for a half gallon.

Mmmmmmm.....clotted cream /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif What a treat every once in a while.

dan


----------



## homemadecook (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow amazing, I didn't know it was a whipped cream. Like what nichole said, this is the first time I learned about that. Thank you for your replies..amazing


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

HomeMadeCook said:


> Wow amazing, I didn't know it was a whipped cream. Like what nichole said, this is the first time I learned about that. Thank you for your replies..amazing


_Whipping_ cream, not _whipped_ cream. Whipped cream is whipping cream that's been whipped, so it's full of air and is used as a topping for desserts, ice creams, etc...


----------

